# Hurricane Sandy would have caused less damage if cities followed latest building code



## jar546 (Nov 21, 2012)

BY MARY KNACKSTEDT 



 We can all learn from Hurricane Sandy. Forty years ago, when Tropical Storm Agnes devastated a large part of Harrisburg, the city carefully reviewed FEMA’s national building codes and put many of them into effect in the 1980s.If some of these changes had been implemented in New York City, the city would have been spared a great deal of distress during the recent hurricane. One requirement in Harrisburg is that all electrical and control panels and generators, etc., must be above the floodplain. You don’t find electrical panels in the basement. 



There have been more improvements to the code since the 1980s. The latest International Building Code, or IBC, was last revised this year. This model code is the result of input from throughout the United States as well as other parts of the world. 

    I am familiar with Scandinavian countries, which have outstanding environment and universal building standards. 

The 2012 electrical code incorporates a lot of safety issues. The Occupational Safety and Health Administration does require these standards in all commercial or public buildings. But it does not regulate what happens in private homes. 



I understand that portions of the IBC applying to handicapped accessibility are in effect in Harrisburg. But the total code, which includes such requirements as wind loading and corner bracing, has not been passed.....................................................................

Hurricane Sandy would have caused less damage if cities followed latest building codes | PennLive.com


​


----------



## mjesse (Nov 21, 2012)

Like I tell the residents that live along our river; If you live in a floodplain, prepare to be flooded.


----------

